# Work from your Shop - CNC Owners Apply Now please!!



## BannorToys

I am looking to contract some of my production work out to someone with an eye for quality and the tools and equipment to do what I need. There are several ways we can make this work, depending on what works best for both of us. You will be paid per piece. Price paid will be determined by who pays for the lumber (if your close to one of our distributors we will pay for the lumber up front as opposed to reimbursing you) and how many you can make per week (capacity). You will need a good CNC machine, you will be cutting parts out of maple and cherry boards primarily. On a regular 4×8 foot machine I can normally get 110-140 pieces per run. Orders would vary some but we are looking to get around 2000+ per month and we will pay around $1 per piece ran (we also pay for lumber). (I average about 50 pieces complete per hour so you can make decent hourly wage here!) So about 5 runs on the CNC machine each week should do the trick.

This is a very basic rundown of what we need: You will receive the lumber. You will need to finish plane it to final thickness so it has good faces. You then will run the boards on the cnc machine (I can show you the process I use if you would like) to cut out the parts. Separate the parts from the boards (remove tabs) and that's it! Depending on where you are we will pick them up or have them shipped to us where we will use our big equipment to round them, tumble them, apply finish and accept orders, etc.

About me: This is not a startup or scam. I have been in business for over four years, we turn a good profit. I have a 3000SqFt shop with commercial grade CNC machines, laser engravers, planers, table saws, etc. you get the idea. We are maxed out and still growing. As opposed to finding new space, buying more CNC machines and hiring more operators I would prefer to just contract it out like I am attempting to do here. We are located in Des Moines, IA. You are more then welcome to visit the shop before starting the project (or anytime really!) The ideal candidate would be in the Midwest so we could pickup the product a couple times each month and save on the cost of shipping. I will want to visit your shop or facility as well and go over the samples of what we need and things like that. I will visit your shop at my own travel cost of course. (you don't have to be in Iowa, anywhere in the Midwest should be workable) You don't have to be a big business, a small shop with a CNC and the time to commit to running these parts and making a couple grand each month is all we are asking. We just want someone who has the proper equipment and wants a lasting partnership. If you're good we can definitely talk about expanding in the future if growth is in your plans down the road.

Lastly (sorry for the long post guys) if you are interested or have any questions or just want to talk about the opportunity and what we do and what you will be cutting just send me a message here on lumberjocks with your contact info and tell me a bit about you and your shop and location. I will call or email you and I will also give you my contact information (didn't want my number in the post due to spam). If you know someone pass this on! Thanks


----------



## dannelson

Im interested please send me a email so we can talk more [email protected]


----------



## dannelson

Jesse, thanks for your quick response, looking forward to our meeting. Dan


----------



## ABear55

Jesse, Are you by chance still looking for cnc owners. I know the post is not recent.


----------



## oldnovice

If you are still looking, I have a Shopbot Buddy and my son is a trained CNC programner/operator who is interested in some spare cash.


----------



## Ovoxo123

If you are still looking for somebody please email me [email protected]
Thank you.


----------



## mwest06

Late response also, but if you are still looking, send me a PM please. Located in SC, so may not be what you are looking for, but have a decent machine, and a lot of spare time.


----------



## joejinky

I have three CNC tables that can cut these parts out easily. I am in Franklin, Kentucky, retired, (58), and work in my shop because I WANT to, not because of any need for money. I can also set up my 5×10 tables with two gantries and run FIVE routers simultaneously, if it is worth the effort.

I use Bosch 2.25HP routers.

If you need volume, and this is a legitimate offer, contact me and we'll chat!

http://flic.kr/s/aHsk7y47ff


----------



## Pete123

I'm interested. I have 2 Cnc in my shop. [email protected] if you still looking for someone


----------

